# How to Find Land?



## DJH73 (Jul 17, 2015)

Im looking to pay cash for around 5 acres to place our mobile home.....some form of small creek or spring would be a plus. 

What is the best way to go about finding something like this? All the on line realtors seem to list are the lake lot type of setting. Is it that hard to find such a small chunk of land? Any pointers? Thanks!

Im in St. Francois Co Missouri.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

We found our land by contacting a realtor in the area, telling him what we were looking for and then when he had several places lined up to show us we came down here and looked at them.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

These sites were really helpful when we were looking:

http://www.landwatch.com/
http://www.landandfarm.com/
http://shomemorerealestate.com/

Good luck!


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Landwatch is my favorite. I like the easy way it is designed and you can get right to your price range quickly.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Zillow maybe?


----------

